# Antivirensoftware auf Android abonnieren



## Gramer (2 Februar 2017)

Bekomme neuerdings immer mal wieder einen Screen am Samsung Handy angezeigt, dass ich eine Antivirussoftware installieren soll.
Natürlich mache ich das nicht, aber wie kann ich das abschalten ?


----------

